# Towee vs LT25



## Marty (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,  Newbee here. Have been reading for the past couple of wks and I have to say you guys are always there with great info.  I'm looking at the Towee Rivermaster 16 vs the LT25..The boat will be mainly used in FL/Ocala NF etc. waters and ockeechobee.  I know there are a ton of Gheenoe owners out there. I'm just wondering which boat you guys think might be the better all around boat.  Like to try and do things right the first time around.  Any imput will be a great help  
Stay safe my friends and tight lines.
Marty


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I may have a bias but I say stick with the OG,
Gheenoe that is...You will be happy with a LT25 .


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the skiff addiction. I have owned Gheenoes for over 20 years and have been very happy with them. I currently own an LT25 and fish out of it almost every week. During the last year I have gone 100 miles in the LT25 from Everglades City to Flamingo. Fished in a 25 MPH northeaster around Jacksonville in January when the temp was in the 30s, trips to Mosquito Lagoon and spots on the west coast of Fl. I live in NE Fl and fish around a lot of oyster bars in shallow water. The LT gets in tight places easily, can be poled in 4 to 5 inches of water, and poles straight. I have been very satisfied with the way the LT handles rough water. I would not take a Gheenoe out in the Big O when the weather is rough, that is big boat territory. Running the ICW or the St. Johns river I feel safe and stay dry. I will admit I am prejudice about Gheenoes and I suggest you try out several boats before you make your decision. Gheenoe is hosting an owners' rally at Crooked River State Park in Georgia from September 28-30. I would suggest if you can to come up on Saturday, Sept. 29 in the afternoon. We will be having a owners boat show with about 50 to 60 boats in it. It will give you a good idea on the options. The other thing I like is the Custom Gheenoe website. I have learned a lot from other owners from this site plus the owner get togethers are fun too. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a Towee, and have a lot of friends that have Gheenoe's. The Gheenoe is a great and proven design, and owners seem to love them. With many more on the market, you can certainly find deals if you look around. The obvious thing that I see if that the Towee is a "larger" feeling boat, and (probably) has more carrying capacity. At around 200 lbs., the Towee will go anywhere the Gheenoes will go. The high sides and light weight make the Towees susceptible to wind, esp when you are alone, but I compensate by paddling and/or poling from the bow. Check them both out and see which works best for you - I don't think that you can go wrong either way!


----------



## brownfish (Feb 27, 2007)

Not to resurrect an older thread, but wanted to comment. I own a number of small boats, too many to admit, and my last purchase was a Towee. I love this boat. I'm a jet outboard fan and have been running them for nearly 20 years on various sized craft and bodies of water. I run my towee with an older factory Johnson 18 jet and the performance is impressive, all anyone could want from a hull of this size. I've spent a number days in gheenoes as well and the Towee does feel like a much larger boat even though the dimensions are similar. Towees are tough, unbelievably tough. I fished with Musky Country Outfitters for a week this past summer and watched a towee perform amazingly well as a drift boat all week. My guide ran a Hyde drift boat through the same low water and I'm amazed at the abuse the towee withstood with no ill-effects during the week.

The layup is much tougher than the average fiberglass hull and the hull design performs excellent with a jet. Plenty of lift in the rear. I'm not small and have no issues running flat, solo with a full 13 gallon fuel cell in the back of the boat. I notice no real degradation in hull performance with a sizable passenger up front either; A touch slower but little change in planning performance.

The Towee has allowed me to remove a number of other small boats from my fleet, a great all around small craft. I'd recommend a Towee to anyone looking for a small craft in this category.


----------

